# Conversion dates of VLCC To VLOC



## davierh (Aug 16, 2005)

Please Can anyone help!!! PLEASE Does anyone have more accurate dates for VLCC Convertions to VLOC (See below for my interpretation) 
s=Scrap	LR/IMO_Ship_No.	Name_of_Ship	Orininal Date Built	CONV	CONV from VLCC to VLOC	Type	Sort	Shipbuilder	Yard_No.	Deadweight ExName
s	8414520	Exxon Valdez	10/12/1986	CONV	01/01/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Nassco	438	214853	1990: Exxon Mediterranean; 1993: S/R Mediterranean 2005 Mediterranean 2008 Conv Ore=Dong Fang 2011 Ocean Oriental Nicety2012 Oriental N
s	8707226	MARGOT N	27/06/1989	CONV	11/12/2007	VLBC	Bulk Carrier	Hyundai Heavy Inds - Ulsan	607	255028	Eastern Fortune
s	8618841	RAYNA	12/09/1989	CONV	17/04/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Daewoo Shipbuilding & Heavy	5029	275984	Elephant
8812667	Navix Seibu	30/11/1989	CONV	08/12/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2024	234734	2000 Astro Lupus 8-12-08 CON VLOC Anangel Zhongte
8808068	LAIWU STEEL HARMONIOUS	22/12/1989	CONV	07/08/2008	VLBC	Bulk Carrier	IHI - Kure	2984	270857	Eastern Jewel
s	8711007	PSU FIRST	05/01/1990	CONV	05/02/2008	VLBC	Bulk Carrier	Hitachi Zosen - Nagasu	4838	275269	MC Garnet
s	8618190	REBEKKA N	02/03/1990	CONV	31/07/2007	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Hyundai Heavy Inds - Ulsan	495	249378	exAzuma Enterprise C Voyager,Yukong Voyager
s	8715651	HEBEI AMBITION	06/03/1990	CONV VLOC	Ore Carrier	Daewoo Shipbuilding & Heavy	5033	285640	Napa
s	8808056	Diamond City	23/09/1990	CONV	10/02/2008	VLBC	Bulk Carrier	Ishikawajima Kure	K2982	243850	2000 Dynamic City 2006 Ruby iii 2007 CONV ORE = Hebei Warrior Alisa Craig???Warrior
s	8800274	PHYLLIS N	10/07/1990	CONV	01/05/2008	VLOC	Bulk Carrier	Daewoo Shipbuilding & Heavy	5037	285768	Grand Explorer
8800286	BERGE VINSON	13/08/1990	CONV	01/10/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Daewoo Shipbuilding & Heavy	5038	290160	BW Vinson
s	8907436	SunriseII	22/08/1991	CONV	15/04/2010	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2038	258096	2000 Sunrise V 1-9-2009 conv to bulker Ore Sossego
8908284	STELLAR FAIR	22/08/1991	CONV	30/04/2009	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Sasebo Sasebo	375	266629	Titan Pisces
s	9002685	WUGANG ORIENT	26/09/1991	CONV	01/11/2007	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Hitachi Zosen - Nagasu	4853	267710	Orient Jewel
8902424	BERGE ELBRUS	04/10/1991	CONV	18/07/2009	VLBC	Bulk Carrier	Daewoo Shipbuilding & Heavy	5048	289470	BW Nile
9000998	BERGE DENALI	03/01/1992	CONV	03/04/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Daewoo Shipbuilding & Heavy	5056	289470	BW Denali
s	9008691	WUGANG ASIA	28/01/1992	CONV	09/03/2008	ULOC	Bulk Carrier	NKK Corp - Tsu	130	264484	Asian Jewel
9000352	BERGE MANASLU	31/01/1992	CONV	30/12/2009	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Kawasaki HI - Sakaide - earl	1424	263502	Zheng Jie
9000986	ORE SUDBURY	10/02/1992	CONV	17/09/2009	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Daewoo Shipbuilding & Heavy	5052	285771	Astro Libra
9002673	Cosmo Pleiades	19/03/1992	CONV	23/04/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Hitachi Zosen - Nagasu	4854	234999	2000 Astro Lynx 2005 Shinyo Clipper 2008 CONV ORE=-Hebei General 2010 General
9000895	Diamond Echo	31/03/1992	CONV	01/01/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2051	247875	2002 Sina 2004 Titan Uranus 2006 Titan Taurus 6/07 K Cosmos2008 conv ore=K Cosmos
s	9006851	RENATE N	06/05/1992	CONV	28/08/2007	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Daewoo Shipbuilding & Heavy	5058	278380	Renata N
9004786	Ambon	02/07/1992	CONV	20/03/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Daewoo Shipbuilding & Heavy	5059	285771	2000 Astro Leon 2008 CONV ORE=Anangel Shangang
9004786	ANANGEL SHAGANG	02/07/1992	CONV	20/03/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Daewoo Shipbuilding & Heavy	5059	277218	Astro Leon
s	8919984	PACIFIC BEAUTY	17/07/1992	CONV	04/10/2009	VLBC	Bulk Carrier	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2055	263124	Pacific Venus
9012252	SINOCARRIER	27/08/1992	CONV	26/08/2007	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Sasebo Sasebo	384	266307	Bright Artemis
9003122	HBIS SUNRISE	22/09/1992	CONV	30/09/2009	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2054	268132	Orpheu Orchid
9007805	STELLAR COSMO	01/10/1992	CONV	23/12/2007	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Kawasaki HI - Sakaide - earl	1426	261310	Suzuka
9041198	SINOGLORY	01/12/1992	CONV	23/07/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2068	265816	Ardeshir H Bhiwandiwalla
9002738	SHAGANG GIANT	12/01/1993	CONV	15/02/2008	ULOC	Ore Carrier	Sumitomo Hi Oppama	1179	306902	Starlight Jewel
9006734	STELLAR UNICORN	22/01/1993	CONV	30/06/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Sasebo Sasebo	385	279022	Sri Prem Putli
9036442	BERGE KIBO	05/02/1993	CONV	04/02/2008	VLBC	Bulk Carrier	Daewoo Shipbuilding & Heavy	5069	289889	BW Kibo
9038438	STELLAR GALAXY	12/03/1993	CONV	30/09/2009	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2071	263130	Pacific Amber
9032642	Takashima Maru	31/03/1993	CONV	11/09/2007	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Ishikawajima Kure	3025	239999	2000 Tataki 2007 conv bulk =Hebei Success Atlantic Trader
9046019	ORE FABRICA	04/05/1993	CONV	31/08/2009	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Hyundai, Korea (South) 284480	Front Duchess Sea Duchess
9036454	BERGE BUREYA	31/05/1993	CONV	04/09/2007	VLBC	Bulk Carrier	Daewoo Shipbuilding & Heavy	5070	289889	BW Bureya
9038725	STELLAR DAISY	02/07/1993	CONV	27/03/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2072	266141	Sunrise
9035450	BERGE HUA SHAN	08/07/1993	CONV	09/08/2010	ULBC	Bulk Carrier	IHI - Kure	3029	268008	Zheng Hao
9042685	ATLANTIC CARRIER	26/08/1993	CONV	26/11/2007	VLOC	Ore Carrier	IHI - Kure	3031	258900	Hebei Winner
9044229	STELLAR EAGLE	01/09/1993	CONV	28/02/2009	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Daewoo Shipbuilding & Heavy	5075	278258	Sylt
9030943	STELLAR NEPTUNE	28/09/1993	CONV	14/08/2010	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2064	291435	Ore Uru***
9038672	SINOTRADER	27/10/1993	CONV	14/11/2007	VLOC	Ore Carrier	IHI - Kure	3028	267906	Shinyo Guardian
9030955	STELLAR LIBERTY	24/11/1993	CONV	15/07/2010	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2065	291435	Ore Salobo
9052343	MG SHIPPING	30/11/1993	CONV	30/09/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	NKK Corp - Tsu	140	250903	Takayama
9043720	PACIFIC RUBY	03/12/1993	CONV	20/03/2008	VLOC	Bulk Carrier	Sasebo Sasebo	387	265647	Atlantic Ruby
9053579	GUOFENG ENTERPRISE	11/12/1993	CONV	25/01/2010	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Mitsui Chiba Ichihara	1395	260995	Silver Jewel
9030967	STELLAR SAMBA	25/01/1994	CONV	30/03/2010	ULOC	Ore Carrier	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2066	291435	Ore Fazendao
9060314	STELLAR MAGIC	31/01/1994	CONV	31/08/2010	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Hyundai Heavy Inds - Ulsan	841	298338	Ore Parati
9030979	STELLAR OCEAN	28/02/1994	CONV	03/12/2009	ULOC	Ore Carrier	NKK Corp - Tsu	137	305668	Ore Caue
9073438	BERGE KANGCHENJUNGA	25/03/1994	CONV	07/08/2009	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2077	263237	Pacific Crystal
9060338	STELLAR RIO	03/05/1994	CONV	24/10/2010	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Hyundai Heavy Inds - Ulsan	843	298450	Ore Santos
9030981	STELLAR QUEEN	30/06/1994	CONV	03/12/2009	ULOC	Ore Carrier	NKK Corp - Tsu	138	305846	Ore Yantai
9048110	STELLAR PIONEER	01/07/1994	CONV	31/08/2010	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Hyundai Heavy Inds - Ulsan	823	298624	Ore Paqueta
9082312	HANDAN STEEL	30/09/1994	CONV	10/07/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	IHI - Kure	3049	264971	Golden Jewel
9048122	STELLAR TOPAZ	09/11/1994	CONV	31/08/2010	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Hyundai Heavy Inds - Ulsan	824	298468	Ore Itaguai
9048134	STELLAR KNIGHT	04/01/1995	CONV	31/08/2010	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Hyundai Heavy Inds - Ulsan	825	301389	Ore Corumba
9084190	JANICE N	28/02/1995	CONV	03/05/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2080	264340	Diamond Hope
9083964	BERGE LHOTSE	30/03/1995	CONV	31/05/2010	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Hitachi Zosen - Nagasu	5688	269958	Oriental Beauty
9075723	PACIFIC GARNET	18/09/1995	CONV	31/08/2010	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Samsung Heavy Inds - Geoje	1115	277047	C. Navigator
9082350	ANANGEL HAILI	26/09/1995	CONV	19/02/2009	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2086	260723	Astro Luna
s	9077410	PACIFIC OPAL	12/12/1995	CONV	15/04/2007	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Samsung Heavy Inds - Geoje	1116	278157	C. Planner
9110224	PACIFIC CORAL	18/12/1995	CONV	31/12/2010	VLBC	Bulk Carrier	Sasebo Sasebo	401	265278	Katori
9085352	WUGANG ATLANTIC	27/12/1995	CONV	06/05/2008	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Daewoo Heavy Industries Ltd	5089	281226	Atlantic Jewel
9122590	BERGE FUJI	18/03/1996	CONV	09/07/2009	VLOC	Ore Carrier	Hitachi Zosen - Nagasu	4861	268025	Navix Astral

Please note date converted from VLCC (My interpretation) is date taken OUT of service as a VLCC (My dates are probablly inaccurate)
Kindest regards Richard


----------

